# 'Privileged white boomer': Fans upset over Roger Waters' comment about the Weeknd, Drake



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'Privileged white boomer': Fans upset over Roger Waters' comment about the Weeknd, Drake


In an interview, the British musician and former Pink Floyd band member said he was 'far, far more important' than the Canadian artists




nationalpost.com




_Waters has been in North America for his This is Not a Drill tour. His recent shows were in Toronto, Montreal and Quebec City. He asked a reporter if there were “any theories as to” why his two concerts in Toronto were not being reviewed in an interview with The Globe and Mail. The reporter was assigned to cover the Weeknd’s show at the Rogers Centre, although it was later cancelled, to which Waters continued that it “seemed odd.”

“And by the way, with all due respect to the Weeknd or Drake or any of them, I am far, far, far more important than any of them will ever be, however many billions of streams they’ve got,” said the British musician.

“Imagine being in Pink Floyd and being THIS insecure at THIS point of your career? The white male rockstar ego continues to be an embarrassment,” they wrote. “David Crosby, Roger Daltrey and Roger Waters all have the same problem. Despite their success, they can’t function without acclaim and would rather die than see newcomers get it. Cold-blooded mammals can’t keep themselves warm.” _


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw somewhere that the Weekend is bangin Angelina Jolie .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't know man, I am going to have to say Roger Waters is infinitely more important the weekend, if at present much less popular. 

On the other hand, proclaiming it, well that is a whole different story. Actually I suppose it is this story, but you take my meaning.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t care about any of them .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I don’t care about any of them .. lol


Neither do I.
Arrogance is Arrogance.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

News story quotes the one phrase, then inserts screen grabs of random twitter comments reacting to it. Why not ask him what he meant, or ask if he was being sarcastic?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember Rex Murphy on the CBC ragging on about when Sheryl Crow said that she only used one piece of toilet paper to wipe her ass on the tour bus because they were all into the environment and such but really she was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Someone just needs to respond, "Ok, Boomer."


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Waters' 2017 effort "Is This The Life We Really Want?" should have been called "The Wall 1.5". Just sayin'...


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

laristotle said:


> This is Not a Drill


it's a brace and spoon bit
j


----------



## Erig8 (Aug 28, 2021)

laristotle said:


> Neither do I.
> Arrogance is Arrogance.


Word.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Someone just needs to respond, "Ok, Boomer."


Yup they were a little more than okay. This guy and his okay boomer buddies made music on tape, probably 4 tracks of it at first. You had to be fabulous to get that privilege, back in the day. And the music they made influenced hundreds who followed. They put the music on vinyl. I can't wait to find Weekend and Drake on vinyl in that little shop on Kathleen. He earned his right to arrogance, even hubris. Drake and Weekend are a simply mirroring what society reflects as of late. The boomers were okay. What followed really disappoints.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

_"And by the way, with all due respect to the Weeknd or Drake or any of them, I am far, far, far more important than any of them will ever be, however many billions of streams they’ve got,” said the British musician."_


Although it's a bit much for Waters himself to have said this, I think he's pretty much spot on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> News story quotes the one phrase, then inserts screen grabs of random twitter comments reacting to it. Why not ask him what he meant, or ask if he was being sarcastic?


there's not enough clickbait if they do that. Most reporting today revolves around finding a headline that will piss people off, then writing as lazy of an article as they can.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, I don't want to get political, but first off he's 3 years too old to be a boomer (he was born 2 years before WW2 ended). Second, his oversized ego has been apparent since the Pink Floyd days (remember the lawsuit over the name at the time of breakup) and likely has little to do with race or socio-economic background. He's just an egomaniac, and he also seems to suffer from a terminal lack of self-awareness and humility. That being said, his contribution to the sphere of rock music is huge, and he is definitely in good company when it comes to rock stars. Still, it does not take away from the contributions of those who came after. And I agree, this is lazy clickbait reporting.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> News story quotes the one phrase, then inserts screen grabs of random twitter comments reacting to it. Why not ask him what he meant, or ask if he was being sarcastic?


Bang on! I see this all the time and I can't understand how comments from random twitter users (or "twits", as I refer to them), have any relevance to a news story or even an opinion piece. When I see this in an article, it pretty much loses all credibility in my eyes. And they wonder why people lose trust in mainstream media.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I saw somewhere that the Weekend is bangin Angelina Jolie .. lol


I fail to see the relevance of this, and you kinda feed the reporter's point with such comments.

I'm with @Mark Brown in that Waters is probably not wrong, but a total judge from The Wall to actually say that, completely unsolicited or provoked - he was leading the reporter not the other way around. That's not a good look on anyone, and I do not think that any amount of artistic contribution 'entitles' anyone to anything more than the satisfaction of a job well done. It's really too bad because he's been doing some relatively good activist work lately. Nobody's perfect/never meet your idols I guess.

I would also raise the point that it is unknown who will be more important. Waters has had 50 years - lets give Drake and the Weekend another 40 before we judge. Personally, I think Drake is a waste of time. The Weekend is talented, but his people keep feeding him pretty derivative beats and he may have peaked artistically (not in popularity) just before his first major record. You have to remember, we're guitard blues dads, and what society decides to value going forward may not match what we value. I don't even think we represent the values of our own generation(s) - (boomers maybe excepted; I'm not one). Like I bet half your wives/girlfriends already agree that the Weekend is better than Floyd. And that's fair, as is your right to disagree. But Waters is a fucking idiot to say it, and he has lost some respect from me. To make such a categorical statement about what is a very subjective matter, and him having the unfair advantage of (sure privilege but more poignantly) a much longer career/head start. Drake and The Weekend can still surprise us. I value self-awareness, and he just demonstrated a severe lack.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Remember when The Beatles declared they were bigger than Jesus............pompous brits syndrome??


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Lets don't forget, back in day when Pink Floyd roamed the world there was no You tube and no music streaming sites. So of course they were recognized globally by millions of music fans.
Now, well, they are another 70's rock band that sounds cool to some listeners, with fond memories from the older crowd. Music evolves, just like the listening fan base does. And there are thousands of groups to listen to online 7/24 a week.
And definitely a lack of humility on Rogers part


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

"Importance" is a subjective human construct, so I guess he can say whatever he wants on the matter. But anyone who has so little self-awareness to say "I'm more important than that person" is probably a dickbag. Also how funny is it that the reporter was only there because the unimportant person's concert was cancelled.

I think it's reasonable to think he's more influential, mostly (only?) because he's much older and so his art has had a much longer runway to reach prospective listeners. But in terms of relevance, he's so far behind these guys at the moment it's laughable.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Robhotdad said:


> Yup they were a little more than okay. This guy and his okay boomer buddies made music on tape, probably 4 tracks of it at first. You had to be fabulous to get that privilege, back in the day. And the music they made influenced hundreds who followed. They put the music on vinyl. I can't wait to find Weekend and Drake on vinyl in that little shop on Kathleen. He earned his right to arrogance, even hubris. Drake and Weekend are a simply mirroring what society reflects as of late. The boomers were okay. What followed really disappoints.


I’m thinking Piper was recorded on 8 tracks as the tech did exist (mind you they weren’t Beatles-famous on ‘67 so the label may not have sprung for it). There’s also a lot of room for argument that early Floyd was neat and interesting but not necessarily fabulous (especially live). Hendrix was a noted hater. I imagine that Floyd getting a major label deal (well, Harvest was distributed by a major) ruffled a lot of feathers and provoked a fair bit of “this is just fashion over substance” grumbling at the time. As has been noted below, time will tell who is relevant or not in 40 or 50 years. I’m thinking most people weren’t betting on Floyd until 1973…


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have to explain how important you are, you’re nowhere near as important as you think you are.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, at least his comments are just ego and he didn’t turn into your racist/conspiracy uncle like Clapton.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He's right. Pink Floyd will still be something people admire a hundred years from now. Doesn't need to be said out loud though. Anyway, I'm going to order the remastered Animals in the fall. Anyone else?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> He's right. Pink Floyd will still be something people admire a hundred years from now. Doesn't need to be said out loud though. Anyway, I'm going to order the remastered Animals in the fall. Anyone else?


Animals may be their best. That triumphant march at the end of Sheep is guitar brilliance IMO.

Anyway, anytime I compare guys like Drake, Kanye or the Weekend to a band like Pink Floyd, that comparison won't be favourable to them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Animals may be their best. That triumphant march at the end of Sheep is guitar brilliance IMO.
> 
> Anyway, anytime I compare guys like Drake, Kanye or the Weekend to a band like Pink Floyd, that comparison won't be favourable to them.


It's my favourite album of all time.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd like to see and hear the interview... did he smile, or chuckle, or wink? Was it said with a dead serious tone? What was said before and after? 
Maybe Waters really is an arrogant dick, probably is, but the press twist things up so easily that I always question when they quote someone saying some controversial thing.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Guys, the whole point is that he was mad that the press didn't tickle his balls and he's also upset that the world has moved on and he's no longer relevant in pop music. It's as simple as that. It would be like Gordie Howe getting mad that the press didn't cover his alumni game that was the same night that an NHL game was being played. Yes, Pink Floyd is great. But it was also of a time.

It's an interesting choice for him to make. I look at an artist like Shirley Manson (Garbage) and she posts on social media about how excited and proud she is to see up and coming women rockers "to take her place". Waters COULD view fame and influence as a torch to be passed, but instead he's taken the position of, _"ME! I'M THE BEST! MEEEE!" _


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Verne said:


> Remember when The Beatles declared they were bigger than Jesus............pompous brits syndrome??



A) this was a joke, and the delivery made this obvious
B) it was true
C) they didn't say more important than Jesus; but more currently popular. John may have been making a very valid comment on Beatlemania being ridiculous (especially in such a 'Christian' country - see the 1st commandment re idolatry) - I assume as much but I can't say for sure obviously, but thats what it sounded like to me. Popularity can be measured. Importance is subjective at least to a degree. Waters litterally said more important (vs popular, because he knows he isn't, and that's the bee in his bonnet).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Even though the statement is true, some things are better left unsaid. Particularly when it's about one's self.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Guys, the whole point is that he was mad that the press didn't tickle his balls and he's also upset that the world has moved on and he's no longer relevant in pop music.



If someone like Roger Waters is not relevent in pop music, then I figure pop music is no longer relevent to me.

I know, "get off my lawn"....but when we're continuosly told that people like Kanye West and Drake are musical genius', it's not easy to bite my tongue.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> I'd like to see and hear the interview


Did anyone else happen to read the interview that's posted in the link?


laristotle said:


> in an interview with The Globe and Mail


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Fanbases don't evolve these days, They devolve. 

"The rest of the world is shouting revolution! revolution! We're shouting "Evolution!!! we want our thumbs!!!" - Bill Hicks


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Roger Waters is a guy with such a fragile ego, and in my view, it's warranted. You look at the guys that left a successful band to do other work, and who themselves remained relevant well after leaving (three of the four Beatles come to mind - sorry Ringo, Phil Collins, Clapton etc.) and I don't see Roger Waters on that list. Obviously Pink Floyd is incredibly influential, and I'm a massive fan, but they truly were greater than the sum of their parts. Roger Water's solo work wouldn't have gone anywhere without having Pink Floyd to lean on - at least David Gilmour did some decent solo stuff (and he had the benefit of being an insanely good guitar player, which translates better to a solo career). RW is a decent bass player, a mediocre singer and WAS a very good songwriter.

I know a lot of people here say "he's right but...", but I don't know that he necessarily is right. I think this is like someone 35 or 40 years ago saying that Robert Plant or Glenn Frey are/were way more important than Michael Jackson or George Michael the former were/are part of massive, influential bands, while the latter were just "in the moment" pop stars, yet if you asked someone under 30 today who those three people are, I can guarantee you most of them would only recognize the latter two. Perhaps this is a sad state of affairs, but that's a discussion for another day. 

We're skewed here because we're predominantly a bunch of older white dudes who listen to guitar-based music (mostly classic rock), but the Weeknd isn't just s flash in the pan - he's been relevant for over a decade and I'm sure people will still be buying his albums in 20 or 30 years. There's argument to be made that the Weeknd is just as "important" as Roger Waters. 

...and to anyone thinking he may have been joking when he said that, I feel like you need to read up on him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, shaking my head and laughing my ass off.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

jimmythegeek said:


> I’m thinking Piper was recorded on 8 tracks as the tech did exist (mind you they weren’t Beatles-famous on ‘67 so the label may not have sprung for it). There’s also a lot of room for argument that early Floyd was neat and interesting but not necessarily fabulous (especially live). Hendrix was a noted hater. I imagine that Floyd getting a major label deal (well, Harvest was distributed by a major) ruffled a lot of feathers and provoked a fair bit of “this is just fashion over substance” grumbling at the time. As has been noted below, time will tell who is relevant or not in 40 or 50 years. I’m thinking most people weren’t betting on Floyd until 1973…


Piper was recorded at EMI on Abbey Road. The producer of that album (and Saucerful after it) was Norman Smith, who had just recently left his job as Beatles engineer in order to produce the Floyd. I'm all but certain they did it on 4 tracks, because even the mighty Beatles only had 4-track in '67.

There was an eight-track in the building at the time apparently, but the EMI sound boffins were not done inspecting it and tweaking it up at the time. Only reluctantly (so the story goes) were the Beatles able to wrest it from them at the time of recording the White Album.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

popularity is not a celebration of talent, it's a subversion of it. Like a pocket turned inside out for the fluff'n'lint. But even in RW's days, it took hundreds to move their music machine around the world...these days, it takes a disseminated million of influencers, advertisers, and grass-roots promoters...not to mention sponsors out the ass. So is it really popular? or is it 'mere exposure' effect? The push is stronger and the music is hardly that...so I'd say, bitter-on boomers, cause our brains are being replaced by tiny little bags of sand.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BDoubleG said:


> Roger Waters is a guy with such a fragile ego, and in my view, it's warranted. You look at the guys that left a successful band to do other work, and who themselves remained relevant well after leaving (three of the four Beatles come to mind - sorry Ringo, Phil Collins, Clapton etc.) and I don't see Roger Waters on that list. Obviously Pink Floyd is incredibly influential, and I'm a massive fan, but they truly were greater than the sum of their parts. Roger Water's solo work wouldn't have gone anywhere without having Pink Floyd to lean on - at least David Gilmour did some decent solo stuff (and he had the benefit of being an insanely good guitar player, which translates better to a solo career). RW is a decent bass player, a mediocre singer and WAS a very good songwriter.
> 
> I know a lot of people here say "he's right but...", but I don't know that he necessarily is right. I think this is like someone 35 or 40 years ago saying that Robert Plant or Glenn Frey are/were way more important than Michael Jackson or George Michael the former were/are part of massive, influential bands, while the latter were just "in the moment" pop stars, yet if you asked someone under 30 today who those three people are, I can guarantee you most of them would only recognize the latter two. Perhaps this is a sad state of affairs, but that's a discussion for another day.
> 
> ...


I discovered the Weeknd listening to a radio station on a lonely night time drive somewhere near Chicago. Immediately loved the music and bought several of his albums. This is about 8 years ago. So although I may be a white guy playing and listening to rock a good deal, I'm nowhere near being insulated or unappreciative of other genres. I would think many of us are similar. So, I wouldn't roll all us up into the same skewed bucket.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I like how they have to throw the word 'White' into this... as if it automatically makes you evil and racist, or something. Getting tired of that crap.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Brian Johnston said:


> I like how they have to through the word 'White' into this... as if it automatically makes you evil and racist, or something. Getting tired of that crap.


yeah that's a clincher for some clickbait isn't it. It's a world wide ****** crackerjack phenomenon we can't stay away from. The media is a proverbial finger one inch away from our eyeball screaming at the top of its lungs "I'm not touching you! I'm not touching you!"


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> I like how they have to through the word 'White' into this... as if it automatically makes you evil and racist, or something. Getting tired of that crap.


At the office, a leader said those of us who are white and male are privileged. I know the point he was trying to get across but it made me upset. I came from a poor family, paid for my own education by working several jobs including selling door-to-door and worked my ass off to get where I am today. I feel grateful and lucky but certainly not privileged. I'm sure Waters worked his ass off too and dedicated much of his life to making Pink Floyd what it become. That's also not privileged. Jeez.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

G


1SweetRide said:


> At the office, a leader said those of us who are white and male are privileged. I know the point he was trying to get across but it made me upset. I came from a poor family, paid for my own education by working several jobs including selling door-to-door and worked my ass off to get where I am today. I feel grateful and lucky but certainly not privileged. I'm sure Waters worked his ass off too and dedicated much of his life to making Pink Floyd what it become. That's also not privileged. Jeez.


Gut wrenching story. Glad you made it out alive bud.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> At the office, a leader said those of us who are white and male are privileged. I know the point he was trying to get across but it made me upset. I came from a poor family, paid for my own education by working several jobs including selling door-to-door and worked my ass off to get where I am today. I feel grateful and lucky but certainly not privileged. I'm sure Waters worked his ass off too and dedicated much of his life to making Pink Floyd what it become. That's also not privileged. Jeez.


And if you want to consider who is privileged these days... look no further than those screaming at ******... particular white males. And if you're straight, that's strike three.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Holy balls guys, sorry I used the term "white" when describing the predominant demographic of your average guitar forum - talk about touchy.

No one (including me) is saying that it's bad that guitar forums are predominantly made up of older white males. That's just the demographic - it is what it is. I'm just saying that this same demographic is going to put more weight on a legend of the "classic rock" world than they would on prominent figures from other genres, and in terms of the big picture, I think a lot of pop stars dismissed by this demographic are going to be celebrated much more by other demographics, which kind of skews our perspective of the overall "importance" of someone like Roger Waters.

Take a deep breath fellas - no one's getting cancelled.

EDIT: I totally forgot that the title of the article references "privileged white boomers", so the last few comments may not have been directed my way...I'll see myself out.

EDIT #2 to make a point.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Did I miss something important?


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Did I miss something important?


I don't know - did you miss the Roger Waters show?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The difference between David Gilmour and Roger Waters.

It sounds like Waters was a few sherries into the evening at the time.

[And he was really complaining about newspapers.]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> The difference between David Gilmour and Roger Waters.



Yin and yang.

Gilmour has the soul, Waters has the intellect (just my opinion of course). One without the other is....less.

That is sort of in evidence with the post Waters albums, which sound like Gilmour solo albums to me.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

The problem is malthusian in scope. It's the skewing of individuality towards a demographic analysis which is essentially a cul-de-sac. It is insulting to anyone who considers themselves a person first, and a statistic last. So there is much to take issue with because instead of forwarding new linguistic territory we're only short-dicking each other with slander and repressive terminology. Blood begets blood, but we're all born innocent so whose blood are we letting? 
Basically racism hasn't died, it's just been further weaponized and ingrained into the culture without the tools to properly analyze and asses the dangers of it all going forward...that's what we plan on doing right? going forward not backward?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Relic said:


> Piper was recorded at EMI on Abbey Road. The producer of that album (and Saucerful after it) was Norman Smith, who had just recently left his job as Beatles engineer in order to produce the Floyd. I'm all but certain they did it on 4 tracks, because even the mighty Beatles only had 4-track in '67.
> 
> There was an eight-track in the building at the time apparently, but the EMI sound boffins were not done inspecting it and tweaking it up at the time. Only reluctantly (so the story goes) were the Beatles able to wrest it from them at the time of recording the White Album.


I always thought Sgt. Pepper was recorded on the 8 track desk. It was 4?!? That’s awesome.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Basically racism hasn't died, it's just been further weaponized


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm heading over to the lawn mower repair forum, I hear they're more diverse. Too much guilt here.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Playing a guy in a wheelchair is the closest Drake has ever come to being oppressed.

Considering every other member of the cast probably works at Boston pizza now.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just 'cuz he's an a-hole about his talents and his musical legacy, doesn't mean he's not correct. His statements may conjure up anger & jealousy, but it doesn't make him any less talented.

News flash: Media artists have big egos.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I fail to see the relevance of this,


No relevance was intended.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BDoubleG said:


> Holy balls guys, sorry I used the term "white" when describing the predominant demographic of your average guitar forum - talk about touchy.
> 
> No one (including me) is saying that it's bad that guitar forums are predominantly made up of older white males. That's just the demographic - it is what it is. I'm just saying that this same demographic is going to put more weight on a legend of the "classic rock" world than they would on prominent figures from other genres, and in terms of the big picture, I think a lot of pop stars dismissed by this demographic are going to be celebrated much more by other demographics, which kind of skews our perspective of the overall "importance" of someone like Roger Waters.
> 
> ...


_“Imagine being in Pink Floyd and being THIS insecure at THIS point of your career? The WHITE MALE rockstar ego continues to be an embarrassment,” they wrote. “David Crosby, Roger Daltrey and Roger Waters all have the same problem. Despite their success, they can’t function without acclaim and would rather die than see newcomers get it. Cold-blooded mammals can’t keep themselves warm.”_

Read the original quote... both White and Male were mentioned. It has nothing to do with you. Unless that's your quote.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian Johnston said:


> _“Imagine being in Pink Floyd and being THIS insecure at THIS point of your career? The WHITE MALE rockstar ego continues to be an embarrassment,” they wrote. “David Crosby, Roger Daltrey and Roger Waters all have the same problem. Despite their success, they can’t function without acclaim and would rather die than see newcomers get it. Cold-blooded mammals can’t keep themselves warm.”_
> 
> Read the original quote... both White and Male were mentioned. It has nothing to do with you. Unless that's your quote.


I know - read the last line of my post you quoted.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm heading over to the lawn mower repair forum, I hear they're more diverse. Too much guilt here.


And get yourself a pair of railroad overalls with your name on the front .. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 427654


the added bonus is it conflates the value of class and drives competition...so you have to work harder to keep what you have, instead of working harder for prosperity.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


>


No surprises here. They've always been heard to be using AT.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

How long was DSOTM on the charts for? Is there even a way to compare downloads with vinyl LP sales? It's probably an impossible comparison. I'm sure modern music makers are as influential to their generation as the previous generations were to their fans. 

I bet Mozart would've said he was more important than Beethoven had he lived longer..and had a Beethoven concert been cancelled and the press came to see old man Mozart instead.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The weekend is very important especially after a long a busy work week!!!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

BDoubleG said:


> I don't know - did you miss the Roger Waters show?


Who's that?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Who's that?


He's very important, and like Boner from U2, he tells world leaders what to do.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

WTF is wrong with being a White Boomer for fuck sakes… should we all die off for the Woke SnowFlakes pussies???


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Frenchy99 said:


> should we all die off for the Woke SnowFlakes pussies???


Maybe not.... but it sure would clear up a lot of hoarded gear and get it back into the market 

The preceeding statement is a joke, if you are offended by said joke, that is really just too bad. No offense was intended. If you found some, don't look so hard. Grab a beer, smoke a joint and remember how to have a laugh.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Theres 4 guys who would be appalled at your continued persicusion


Frenchy99 said:


> WTF is wrong with being a White Boomer for fuck sakes… should we all die off for the Woke SnowFlakes pussies???


Let me guess youre over 60?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BDoubleG said:


> I know - read the last line of my post you quoted.


The quote updated once you updated the original post.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


>


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Men come out of gutters.
Ready to give their lives away.
For a slug at a lousy bottle.
Of rot gut wine.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Men come out of gutters.
> Ready to give their lives away.
> For a slug at a lousy bottle.
> Of rot gut wine.


I fail to see the relevance of this.
Is this the thread where Angelina Jolie adopted the Weekend as one of her kids.
Roll up up your sleeves.
Pick up your money.
And carry yourself home.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Men come out of gutters.
> Ready to give their lives away.
> For a slug at a lousy bottle.
> Of rot gut wine.


Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Pink floyd can suck my dick with both hands from behind and the Weeknd and Drake and anyone who listens to Eric Clapton can too.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> Pink floyd can suck my dick with both hands from behind and the Weeknd and Drake and anyone who listens to Eric Clapton can too.


If I listen to Clapton tonight, I may need you to send a diagram for this one. Do the Weeknd and Drake have to be there?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Do the Weeknd and Drake have to be there?


I think it's one of them fuck em all and let god sort them kinda deals .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_'Really don't mind if you sit this one out. 
My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT. 
I may make you feel but I can't make you think. 
Your sperm's in the gutter your love's in the sink'_.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> If I listen to Clapton tonight, I may need you to send a diagram for this one. Do the Weeknd and Drake have to be there?





BlueRocker said:


> If I listen to Clapton tonight, I may need you to send a diagram for this one. Do the Weeknd and Drake have to be there?











Basically the recipient tucks into a mangina and the conductor holds it like a microphone with both hands and plays it like a jazz flute.

I don’t want you to do this. But I can honestly say that I’d rather be doing this than listening to any album that involves Clapton after the invention of colour television. He is what happens when Smithers tries to make Blues music.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

As an independent observer with no time for the music of any of the 3 parties I thought I'd offer some food for thought.



> Formed in 1964, Pink Floyd initially earned recognition for their psychedelic or space rock music, and, as they evolved, for their progressive rock music. The group have sold *over 250 million records worldwide*, including 75 million units sold in the United States.





> With *170 million records sold worldwide*, he is among the best-selling music artists in history. Drake has achieved eleven number-one albums on the Billboard 200 and 11 number-one hits on the Billboard Hot 100. Billboard hailed him as the "Artist of the 2010s Decade" and the 16th Greatest Artist of all time.


It occurs to me Mr Waters isn't quite as big a deal as he thinks he is.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


>


stop that immediately!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> stop that immediately!


what, truth?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> what, truth?


There has to be better ways to the truth than a guy with tattoos on his teeth


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> There has to be better ways to the truth than a guy with tattoos on his teeth


So .. you're looking instead of listening?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> So .. you're looking instead of listening?


I know that asshole. I don't take issue with him, but he's a panderer and everything he says is on the nose without a greater point to accomplish. So as an artist, I don't really appreciate him.

But I completely appreciate this interjection with you, and was just voicing my dislike of this tattooed assclown


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I know that asshole. I don't take issue with him, but he's a panderer and everything he says is on the nose without a greater point to accomplish. So as an artist, I don't really appreciate him.
> 
> But I completely appreciate this interjection with you, and was just voicing my dislike of this tattooed assclown


Woah guy - take a deep breath and smoke a joint or something. 

This thread is getting real offended real fast.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian Johnston said:


> The quote updated once you updated the original post.


No it doesn't - go look at my now-edited-again post, which wasn't updated on your quote.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

BDoubleG said:


> Woah guy - take a deep breath and smoke a joint or something.
> 
> This thread is getting real offended real fast.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Honestly, syd Barrett was pink Floyd and ever since he left I’ve personally had a hard time taking that band seriously. Roger waters tours the same 40-50 year old albums every couple of years, the only thing he updates for the times is which politician he is featuring in the political graphics of his live show. It’s not like he’s writing new relevant music. He tours classic Floyd albums. That’s a shitty sellout move.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd say Waters is prolific in his message, and will be seen as a grumpy....old..... white man...." how dare you !! " by the social credit score keeper of the present day.

His shows are art performances.

He speaks his mind, and values his principles over cash and commercial stroking, Palestine for example.

As a musician traveling the road between artist and whore.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> WTF is wrong with being a White Boomer for fuck sakes… should we all die off for the Woke SnowFlakes pussies???


Lol maybe!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

info_please73 said:


> Honestly, syd Barrett was pink Floyd and ever since he left I’ve personally had a hard time taking that band seriously. Roger waters tours the same 40-50 year old albums every couple of years, the only thing he updates for the times is which politician he is featuring in the political graphics of his live show. It’s not like he’s writing new relevant music. He tours classic Floyd albums. That’s a shitty sellout move.


Syd was the catalyst that gave the band life. Waters and Gilmour gave the band direction. I always wonder what would have happened had Syd not destroyed his brain. Such a loss.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Roger Who?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> Roger Who?


Walters. He's Barbara Walters brother and she's famous for being on TV long ago


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, that guy who co-wrote and performed on DSOTM, The Wall, Animals, Wish You Were Here.....

A real nobody, LOL.

Hell, I even named my favourite cat after him.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Man!....I've seen folks get amped up (no pun intended) about musicians before but this is great!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

info_please73 said:


> Honestly, syd Barrett was pink Floyd and ever since he left I’ve personally had a hard time taking that band seriously. Roger waters tours the same 40-50 year old albums every couple of years, the only thing he updates for the times is which politician he is featuring in the political graphics of his live show. It’s not like he’s writing new relevant music. He tours classic Floyd albums. That’s a shitty sellout move.


I know others who share that opinion.

For me, Pink Floyd began with DSOTM and ended with the Final Cut.

I'm a big fan of the other members, but after Waters left, the new material sounded like a David Gilmour project to me. That's not a bad thing, just different.

I enjoy both Gilmour and Waters solo stuff, but in terms of the live shows, I personally enjoy Waters concerts (I have several on DVD / Blueray) much more.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Oh yeah, that guy who co-wrote and performed on DSOTM, The Wall, Animals, Wish You Were Here.....
> 
> A real nobody, LOL.
> 
> Hell, I even *named my favourite cat after him*.


You called your cat Ego? lol, sorry!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You called your cat Ego? lol, sorry!



No, I called her Roger Waters.

She's very old now (over 20 years old) and one of my favourite animals ever.

She was an SPCA kitten. I was looking for a consolation for my wife after her favourite cat passed. She was heart broken and I figured a kitten would soften the pain a little.

The SPCA had placed a cage full of kittens in a local pet store (with proceeds going back to the SPCA).

As I walked by the cage I felt a little tug on my sleeve and looked over to see a tiny paw grasping at my arm.

She still does that when you don't pay attention to her.

An absolute sweetheart.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Awww, so cute.


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

laristotle said:


> 'Privileged white boomer': Fans upset over Roger Waters' comment about the Weeknd, Drake
> 
> 
> In an interview, the British musician and former Pink Floyd band member said he was 'far, far more important' than the Canadian artists
> ...


First of all who the Fu>k is the Weekend ;-) Second, Drake and the Weekend would be shit without copy and paste editing and autotune since they can't actually sing or play an instrument. Third, lets see if their music is still relevant in 40+ years... I think not. Pink Floyd, like the Beatles, Stones etc. actually _changed_ music.. Drake and the Weekend? Nope, just more Gen Z/X sound farts produced for the lowest common denominator. Not saying Waters ins't an arrogant boomer, but he is actually correct. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jesicamonday (6 mo ago)

Oh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I remember, I moved to LA in 1987, after my 5 years of my High School Sweetheart .... breaking my heart.
I was on my balcony, BBQ'ing and this knockout gorgeous 😍 gal, is cry in the balcony next to mine ....
She got dumped by her boyfriend and had two tickets to the Pink Floyd show, Momentary Lapse of Reason show the next night. So I invited her over for some beer, hamburgers and hot dogs.

Eventually, I talked her into giving me a ticket to the show.

I'll tell you, that night Pink Floyd proved that their was a Pink Floyd without Roger Waters and everyone was made a believer that night in LA.
I agree with a lot of what Roger Water said about racism ( I experienced it ), wage suppression / wealth inequality ( America is living it ) and Trump's Fascist / Racist movement.....

But what matters most is the music legacy he helped build, it has and will stand the test of time, unlike the music made between 1993 to the present .... music mentioned from those aforementioned years, are not aging well and is fading away.

I teach guitar and most younger people would rather learn Hendrix, EVH, SRV, Rhoads, Vai, Page, Andy Summers, Gilmour, Dime Bag Darrell or Clapton than SOAD, RATM, Cobain or Korn.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> A) this was a joke, and the delivery made this obvious
> B) it was true
> C) they didn't say more important than Jesus; but more currently popular. John may have been making a very valid comment on Beatlemania being ridiculous (especially in such a 'Christian' country - see the 1st commandment re idolatry) - I assume as much but I can't say for sure obviously, but thats what it sounded like to me. Popularity can be measured. Importance is subjective at least to a degree. Waters litterally said more important (vs popular, because he knows he isn't, and that's the bee in his bonnet).


Seriously, here in the US, the Bible thumper are turning into a Dooms Day Cult, some are literally making Trump into a Messiah Figure ....

They're trying to destroy FREEDOM FROM RELIGION .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I remember, I moved to LA in 1987, after my 5 years of my High School Sweetheart .... breaking my heart.
> I was on my balcony, BBQ'ing and this knockout gorgeous 😍 gal, is cry in the balcony next to mine ....
> She got dumped by her boyfriend and had two tickets to the Pink Floyd show, Momentary Lapse of Reason show the next night. So I invited her over for some beer, hamburgers and hot dogs.
> 
> ...


My wife and I were walking down a busy street when we noticed a girl crying too. Her friend was trying to console her. I asked what was wrong and if we could help. She told me to F off and mind my own business. Needless to say, no concert tickets were offered lol.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> My wife and I were walking down a busy street when we noticed a girl crying too. Her friend was trying to console her. I asked what was wrong and if we could help. She told me to F off and mind my own business. Needless to say, no concert tickets were offered lol.


I guess that I was lucky 😆👍


----------

